

Inside CES 2012: the Copycat Electronics Shitshow - pbradv
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2012/01/09/inside-ces-2012-the-copycat-electronics-shitshow/

======
pm90
_> We are now at the point where Apple has become, like the world’s scientific
community, the norm that runs the world, while those wishing only for
increasingly cheap access to megahertz and megabytes, who harbor contempt for
clever design and the option of paying a premium for a finished, polished
experience, are the backwater holdouts of an ideology that simply isn’t
supported by the available facts._

PC users don't _harbor contempt for clever design_ , the biggest reason for
buying a PC for most its the higher cost of Apple products ( and perhaps an
unfamiliar OS ). Author makes good points in beginning but I couldn't read
past this obvious BS. Perhaps he should educate himself a bit.

